# Die Anzahl der Datensaetze einer Datenbank anzeigen



## bandy (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich moechte mir die Anzahl der Datensaetze einer Datenbank als Typ int anzeigen lassen. Die Methoden last() bzw. first() wechseln direkt zum ersten und letzten Datensatz und liefern Ergebnisse vom Typ boolean, also true oder false, ich brauche es aber vom Typ int, also die Nummer des ersten und letzten Datensatzes einer Datenbank, nicht deren Inhalt, also das was dann darunter gespeichert ist! Kennt jemand eine passende Methode hierfuer, oder sonst einen Idee wie man das Problem loesen kann? :bahnhof:

Verwendet wird Apache Derby und JDBC.


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Jan 2011)

Mehre Möglichkeiten sind möglich:

CountResult

Du dürftest das "Using JDBC Scrollable ResultSet:" meinen


----------



## Reggie (19. Jan 2011)

```
Select count(*) from TableName
```

Oder ist das zu einfach?


----------

